# Fehlende Wete



## RAPMAn (23. April 2008)

Aufgrund der verschiedenen Ausführungen der Items werden im Charplaner einfach garkeine Werte Angezeigt und somit alle Werte meines Chars verfälscht. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem oder gibt es dazu schon eine Lösung?

http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=3313

Hals: 
http://www.buffed.de/?i=25064

Schulter:
http://www.buffed.de/?i=25012

Finger:
http://www.buffed.de/?i=31238
http://www.buffed.de/?i=25055

MfG

RAPMAN


----------



## Julmara (23. April 2008)

sollten sie eigentlich wissen, da ich es auch schon bemängelt habe


----------

